# New Chloe Nama sneakers!



## lill_canele

Got to try these on in stores today and, to my surprise, I like them on me! Very light and have great support. (Not super squishy soft inside if that’s what you’re looking for)


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Got to try these on in stores today and, to my surprise, I like them on me! Very light and have great support. (Not super squishy soft inside if that’s what you’re looking for)
> 
> View attachment 5314642
> View attachment 5314643
> View attachment 5314644
> View attachment 5314645
> View attachment 5314646
> View attachment 5314647
> View attachment 5314648


Enjoy your new sneakers! They look super comfortable! 

They remind me of a feminine version of the Claudio sneakers that Zegna Couture featured a few seasons back.


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Enjoy your new sneakers! They look super comfortable!
> 
> They remind me of a feminine version of the Claudio sneakers that Zegna Couture featured a few seasons back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314697



Haven’t gotten them…yet! Lol, have a feeling they may go on the private sale this year, fingers crossed!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Haven’t gotten them…*yet*! Lol, have a feeling they may go on the private sale this year, fingers crossed!


 Fingers crossed


----------

